# Sprained hip & Swelling



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

This coming Tuesday will be 2 weeks since Ruby sprained her hip. We've been keeping her as still as possible, but for the past few days now it's been extremely difficult. She is moving about 100% normal and appears to feel completely fine. However, there is still a slight amount of swelling that you can see and feel over the joint on her left hip. It's a LOT smaller than it was but is still there.

I am wondering if it's normal for swelling to stick around this long? I'm planning on giving the vet a call tomorrow. He initially said she only needed a week of restricted activity (we reached that week mark this past Friday), but I am inclined to think if there is still swelling we should keep her movement to a minimum.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Lillyloo - Wish I could help, but I have no clue. I'd play it safe until you can give your vet a call tomorrow.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree, better to be safe than sorry, wait until you talk to your vet.

I would try reducing the swelling with some cold ice compresses - a few minutes several times a day. Cold is really good on any type of swelling.

Could be that once she starts moving around more she will absorb the fluid from the bruising - but I would get it checked out by the vet.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure about the timing for a V, but I have heard after a certain point in time, warm compresses actually help the fluid move out of the bruise faster.

Check with your vet and let us know either the timing or that the warm compress thing doesn't apply to Vs.

Thanks!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Speaking from 2 hip surgeries and nearly four months of keeping Riley down....we feel your pain....so much. If she still has swelling but is moving around fine, let her walk around but not a lot more.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor thing! When Riley's knee was bad we alternated cold/warm compresses and also gave her epsom salt baths. I gave her the "sit" command so it would soak under water and she glared at me for the 10-15 minutes I made her sit there. It seemed to work really well for us.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. It is so so hard to keep a 6 month old V still! She won't let us keep ice on her. We tried and she looks at us like we are crazy.

Our vet is a little laid back, which I love in most cases. He thinks she is fine but I am still worried. I just don't want it to be an issue for the rest of her life.

Swelling is better today. I think I was letting her move around too much and jump up on things. She just has soooo much pent up energy! :-(
Kay - our Ruby is related to your Riley! Ruby's dad's father has the same parents as Riley. Small world!


----------

